
India bans PUBG and over 100 additional Chinese apps - theBashShell
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/02/india-bans-pubg-and-over-100-additional-chinese-apps/
======
tsjq
Just a matter of time before now apps like TG, WA, IG, FB are blocked coz not
friendly with the party-in-power.

